# Mississippi Steam Boat



## Tomcat (Dec 4, 2019)

Hello, does anyone have any idea where I can get plans for a model steamboat?
I am also looking for plans for a rotary broach that I can build.
Thank you.


----------



## deverett (Dec 5, 2019)

Use the Search function here.  (Search, bottom right 'More',  then enter keywords Rotary Broaching).  There are 79 entries some of which should help you.
You could also look at Mike's Workshop:  http://mikesworkshop.weebly.com/rotary-broaching.html

Don't know about your steamboat plans, though.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Tomcat (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks Dave - I will have a look.


----------



## Steve J (Dec 5, 2019)

Go to ageless engines site. Lee Hodgson is the guy with the 9 cyl radial plans. He also has plans for the engine room and paddle wheel for a steamboat.


----------

